# Will I Need A Weight Dist. Hitch ?



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

I am getting a different TV today for our 25RSS.
Getting a F-350 Dually.
My Tahoe was lacking in too many ways to tow the Trailer.
Do you think I would need to use the
WDH or just the bumper ball on the
F-350 ????
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude -- first -- thats a great truck -- but what an overkill to tow the 25 -- haha

I would under no conditions tow with just a bumper ball on the bumper...

I would at the minimal get a Class III/IV receiver mounted to your frame --

I dont think that your bumper is rated at pulling 6000+ pounds -- Plus youneed to tow the TT level and a F350 dually just using the bumper ball will cause the TT to sit up high and tow poorly...

--

so after allot of rambling I would suggest at a minimum a Reese Class IV receiver with a REESE Sway and WD hitch ...


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Congrads on the new TV.

I definitely wouldn't use the bumper ball. You could get a way with a solid Reese hitch in the receiver but if you already have the WDH you might as well use it.

I used my WDH with our 2500HD and 25RSS I just made sure that I allowed for more tongue weight. Most of the WDHs have some type of sway control which would still be nice even with your dually.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob & Judy,

First off, Congrats on the new TV! Sweet ride!









Right off, I'm going to guess the truck already has a class IV receiver (I can't imagine a one ton dually without one!), and that is what you were refering to when you mentioned the 'bumper ball'.

That being said, you are in an interesting place. It is hard to imagine needing WD for the tounge weight your Outback is going to put on that heavy duty truck, but as Ghosty says, it will be important to level the trailer. In any case, if you already have a WD hitch (and I hope you do, coming from a Tahoe), I would certainly use it.

It would seem to be a similar situation for sway control. That dually rear end is going to be awfully hard to move around, but again, having sway control can't hurt!

As for myself, I will alway err on the side of caution and safety when it comes to these things.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dsymington (Jul 15, 2005)

Bob and Judy

Given the heavy duty nature of the truck you may want to look at this option http://www.airridehitch.com/. I am buying one in the spring for my 28BHS as I have heard very positive comments. I would use the receiver mount with equalizer bars. Give them a call very helpful over the phone.

D Symington



PDX_Doug said:


> Bob & Judy,
> 
> First off, Congrats on the new TV! Sweet ride!
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, what will they think of next!









The air-ride hitch!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The WD with sway bars is a small investment, especially after reading that story the other day......


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

This is 2blackdogs again.
My F350 Dually has a 10,000# CUSTOM bumper
and a 1000# tongue weight. It has no receiver hitch at all, only the ball on the bumper. 
I plan to install a sway control.
I plan to hook the trailer to the BUMPER BALL without a WDH but still have a sway control.
Would you all advise against this.??
The ball height is the same on the F350 bumper as it was on the WDH installed on the Tahoe.
25RSS is about 6000# +
25RSS tongue weight is 350-400#+-
I haven't hooked up trailer to the F350 yet but I can't imagine it squating the rear down.
Please let me know what you think as
I have to get parts soon.
Either a Reciever Hitch or a different sway control.
Sorry to be so long winded.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Bob

When I had my 26rs I used the Equal-i-zer setup with my Avalanche becuase I had it left over from my old burb. I didn't think I would need it with the Avalanche but I had it. The day I sold the 26rs I towed it about 60 miles to the buyers house without anything but the ball. The truck didn't squat when hooked up or sway at all BUT I did notice a some bouncing when I hit bumps. I would try some short trips. The dually and truck size should eliminate any sway and the tongue weight
is no problem you may just have some bounce issues.

But thats just my opinion for what its worth









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

WD would be a good idea IMO. Even though your new truck, awesome by the way, can handle the weight with no problem, the leverage of the tongue weight so far behind the rear axle will unload some weight off of the front axle and possibly make the front end feel light or it might dance around a bit. Like mentioned above, try it out.

Good luck with it and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man, what will they think of next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeet - I wonder how much that will set you back?









thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sweeeeeet - I wonder how much that will set you back?


Thor,

I emailed them yesterday to see. The email I got back last night gave me an estimate of about $999 without the W/D bars which they said they didn't carry. I think it was for a 600-800 lb tongue weight and gross trailer weight of up to 14K.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I think that if you have the WDH already, and just need to add the receiver to the truck, I would go ahead and get a decent Class IV receiver and mount it on the F350. First of all, it can't hurt. Second of all, like PDX Doug said, I always err on the side of caution.

I don't know if I'd say that a HD truck would eliminate the chance of sway, but it will definately reduce the likelyhood of it occurring. If I were in the same boat, like I said, I would add the receiver, and still use my Reese trunnion WDH, and DCHP just for overkill.

Tim


----------

